# Netflix Thru My Phone On To The Tv?



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Is that even possible? I want to use my Netflix subscription while we are out camping. We have cable tv at home not satellite but we do have Netflix on our phones. Can I use my phone to stream movies? If so, what do I need to do this? My blu-ray player is not Wi-Fi so what cord do I need? or would it be better to get a Wi-Fi Blu-ray player or will none of that work? Help please.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have an iPhone, you need to use an Apple TV to stream from the phone to the TV.

If you have an Android phone you can get a Micro USB to HDMI converter for $12 and then connect an HDMI cable from that converter to your TV. Simple.

Here is what the converter looks like.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Some android phones have a hdmi output (at least mine does) should be able to stream directly then.

OR, use a Roku Box and the phone as a hot spot. That's what we do, and then we can use netflix, Amazon prime and get all the other free Roku streams.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

OK, I ordered the converter and cable from Amazon. Will be here tomorrow. We'll see how it works. Thanks


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

directly plugging into phone means you need battery life.... there are y adapters available though as well i believe

sing phone as a hot spot to a wifi tv or wifi box or wifi b lue ray player will enable you to have the phone plugged in for energy


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I got one of those adapters from Amazon. It does have a port for the phone charger so it doesn't use up the battery. I hooked it to my phone and watched Netflix with no problem. I hooked it up to a Kindle Fire to watch a downloaded movie. I could see the movie on the Kindle but nothing on the tv. Ant ideas?


----------

